# Anfänger Frage zu All-in-one Wasserkühl-Lösung



## Zashiko (15. Januar 2020)

*Anfänger Frage zu All-in-one Wasserkühl-Lösung*

Hallo,

Sorry für die Frage, weiß nicht ob sie hier schon gestellt wurde, bin ganz neu hier und konnte auch nicht wirklich was zu meinem "Problem" im Internet finden und auskennen tu ich mich auch nicht so wirklich mit Wasserkühlungen. 

Zu meinem Problem:
Ich würde gerne meine Gtx 1080ti PNY Gaming OC auf Wasserkühlung umbauen, da die Lüfter unter Volllast bzw. 4K Gaming doch ziemlich laut werden. Ich Suche nach einer All-in-one Lösung, was laut meines Wissens ja bedeutet das keine Extra Pumpe und kein Ausgleichbehälter benötigt wird usw. und es Preislich deutlich günstiger ist. Jedoch habe ich überhaupt gar keine Ahnung welche Wasserkühlung mit meiner GPU kompatibel ist, da im Internet komischerweise nicht wirklich etwas für genau diese Version der 1080ti zu finden ist im Bezug auf Wasserkühlung.
Ich habe bis jetzt nur herausgefunden, dass das PCB Layout wohl der Titan XP ähnlich sein soll, aber das hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter. 

Weiß jemand zufällig bescheid darüber? 
ist es auch möglich die Lüfter der Gpu drauf zu behalten, um eine Hybride Kühlung daraus zu machen?
Wäre auch Optimal wenn es so etwas gibt wo ich auch zusätzlich noch meine CPU (Ryzen 7 2700x) damit Wasserkühlen könnte oder ob es da irgendeine relativ günstige und einfache Lösung gibt? 

Hat jemand die Zeit und eventuell auch Lust mich zu beraten bzw. mir ein paar Tipps zu geben? Wäre dafür ziemlich dankbar.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Zashiko


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Anfänger Frage zu All-in-one Wasserkühl-Lösung*

Mal schnell nachgesehen, die Karte verwendet ein Referenzpcb und ist damit mit allen Kühlern für die Titan und Founders Edition kompatibel.
Darauf würde also die Eiswolf passen: Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti Pro M16 - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Dazu kannst du dann noch eine Eisbaer am besten mit großem Radiator dazunehmen, der einzelne 120er ist nicht so der Burner (ok, wörtlich genommen schon  ), so kann die Karte am besten von der Wasserkühlung profitieren. Vielleicht gibts die Eiswolf für die 1080ti auch mit größerem Radiator, ich hab nur schnell geguckt. Je nach Gehäuse solltest du immer die Version mit größstmöglicher Radiatorfläche nehmen, ist immer die beste Lösung. Es könnte ggf. noch nützlich sein, auf die passiven Kühlfinnen der Eiswolf einen langsam drehenden Lüfter zu setzen, das hält die Temperaturen von Vram und Vrm unten. Die passive Lösung ist leider out of the Box nicht ideal.


----------

